# Verizon FIOS Quantum Gateway MoCA 2.0 and Roamio/Mini



## dahacker

Does anybody have any direct experience with Verizon FIOS's Quantum Gateway and the Roamio and Mini? I'm curious if the MoCA 2.0 in it plays nice with Tivo's MoCA 1.1 implementation.

http://www.verizon.com/home/MLP/router.html

I'm looking for direct experience, not a might/could based on googling specs. I can google too.


----------



## fcfc2

dahacker said:


> Does anybody have any direct experience with Verizon FIOS's Quantum Gateway and the Roamio and Mini? I'm curious if the MoCA 2.0 in it plays nice with Tivo's MoCA 1.1 implementation.
> 
> http://www.verizon.com/home/MLP/router.html
> 
> I'm looking for direct experience, not a might/could based on googling specs. I can google too.


It works fine...direct experience. This assumes a 4-6 tuner Tivo.


----------



## mae

fcfc2 said:


> It works fine...direct experience. This assumes a 4-6 tuner Tivo.


Same here, no issues with a Plus and 2 minis.


----------



## dahacker

mae said:


> Same here, no issues with a Plus and 2 minis.


So you are using MoCA as your Plus and mini network and not Ethernet?


----------



## dahacker

fcfc2 said:


> It works fine...direct experience. This assumes a 4-6 tuner Tivo.


Thanks. Just to confirm, you are using MoCA as your Tivo network interface and not Ethernet?


----------



## fcfc2

dahacker said:


> Thanks. Just to confirm, you are using MoCA as your Tivo network interface and not Ethernet?


Hi,
Right now I am using ethernet, but I was using MoCA before running the ethernet and everything worked fine.


----------



## mae

dahacker said:


> So you are using MoCA as your Plus and mini network and not Ethernet?


Yes. The VZ quantum router is the "network controller" for MOCA. In fact, the plus, connected to the router only by coax is bridging the connection. I have a router, set as an access point that provides a second wireless point (on a different channel), and rj-45 connections to other ethernet devices, connected to the ethernet port on the plus.


----------



## dahacker

mae said:


> Yes. The VZ quantum router is the "network controller" for MOCA. In fact, the plus, connected to the router only by coax is bridging the connection. I have a router, set as an access point that provides a second wireless point (on a different channel), and rj-45 connections to other ethernet devices, connected to the ethernet port on the plus.


Yeah, right now my network is controlled by an earlier Verizon FIOS router that only does MoCA 1.0, and I've got other used FIOS routers acting as MoCA bridges at each TV for the various stuff at each TV like Blu-Ray, Tivo, Roku.

My FIOS contract is up, and you get a "free" quantum router with the renew, so it looks like I'll have to replace all my MoCA 1.0 bridges, but having the Roamio do the bridging at that one location will save me some trouble. The Minis did work SOMETIMES with the MoCA 1.0 network, but I ended up switching them to ethernet.


----------



## mae

dahacker said:


> Yeah, right now my network is controlled by an earlier Verizon FIOS router that only does MoCA 1.0, and I've got other used FIOS routers acting as MoCA bridges at each TV for the various stuff at each TV like Blu-Ray, Tivo, Roku.
> 
> My FIOS contract is up, and you get a "free" quantum router with the renew, so it looks like I'll have to replace all my MoCA 1.0 bridges, but having the Roamio do the bridging at that one location will save me some trouble. The Minis did work SOMETIMES with the MoCA 1.0 network, but I ended up switching them to ethernet.


I had an old NIM100 connecting my Premiere XL to the MOCA network, and it was keeping everything to 1.0. There was no issue till I replaced it with the plus, which wouldn't connect to the AT rev I until I shut everything down and rebooted to get the AT to connect in 1.1. You will have problems with those bridges, but used ATs are cheap enough on ebay, and everything rev F and above are 1.1.

On the other hand, I had no issue swapping out the AT Rev I for the quantum. Just swapped it out and everything connected in 1.1. I would still shut everything down and let them reconnect though.


----------



## fcfc2

mae said:


> I had an old NIM100 connecting my Premiere XL to the MOCA network, and it was keeping everything to 1.0. There was no issue till I replaced it with the plus, which wouldn't connect to the AT rev I until I shut everything down and rebooted to get the AT to connect in 1.1. You will have problems with those bridges, but used ATs are cheap enough on ebay, and everything rev D and above are 1.1.
> 
> On the other hand, I had no issue swapping out the AT Rev I for the quantum. Just swapped it out and everything connected in 1.1. I would still shut everything down and let them reconnect though.


Hi, 
I am pretty certain that the Actiontec Rev. D and E are MoCA 1.0. You have to go to the Rev. F and above to get MoCA 1.1


----------



## dahacker

mae said:


> I had an old NIM100 connecting my Premiere XL to the MOCA network, and it was keeping everything to 1.0. There was no issue till I replaced it with the plus, which wouldn't connect to the AT rev I until I shut everything down and rebooted to get the AT to connect in 1.1. You will have problems with those bridges, but used ATs are cheap enough on ebay, and everything rev D and above are 1.1.
> 
> On the other hand, I had no issue swapping out the AT Rev I for the quantum. Just swapped it out and everything connected in 1.1. I would still shut everything down and let them reconnect though.


Yes, In addition to the Quantum gateway as the controller, I plan to replace my current bridges with Actiontec rev I routers to act as bridges. I'd get them from ebay just like I did my older Actiontec routers.

Are the quantum gateway's rock solid? My network is extremely reliable with the older FIOS routers.


----------



## fcfc2

dahacker said:


> Yes, In addition to the Quantum gateway as the controller, I plan to replace my current bridges with Actiontec rev I routers to act as bridges. I'd get them from ebay just like I did my older Actiontec routers.
> 
> Are the quantum gateway's rock solid? My network is extremely reliable with the older FIOS routers.


Hi again,
Some people have reported trouble bridging the Rev I units, you might save a few bucks picking up some Rev F's which are MoCA 1.1.
The G1100's are pretty stable from what I have observed. You might want to check out the Verizon forums on DSLReports.
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/vzfiber


----------



## mae

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> I am pretty certain that the Actiontec Rev. D and E are MoCA 1.0. You have to go to the Rev. F and above to get MoCA 1.1


Sorry, you are absolutely right, one of the problems with old age and forgetfulness. I'll edit my earlier post.

Interestingly, the MOCA Alliance certification page, http://www.mocalliance.org/products/index.htm, doesn't even list the E or G as certified.


----------



## fcfc2

dahacker said:


> Yes, In addition to the Quantum gateway as the controller, I plan to replace my current bridges with Actiontec rev I routers to act as bridges. I'd get them from ebay just like I did my older Actiontec routers.
> 
> Are the quantum gateway's rock solid? My network is extremely reliable with the older FIOS routers.


Hi,
You do know that your old Actiontec's even though MoCA 1.0 will still work with the Verizon G1100, you throughput may be slightly slower and you limit your MoCA devices to a max of 8 total, but they may be fine for use with your Tivo.


----------



## dahacker

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> You do know that your old Actiontec's even though MoCA 1.0 will still work with the Verizon G1100, you throughput may be slightly slower and you limit your MoCA devices to a max of 8 total, but they may be fine for use with your Tivo.


My friend got a G1100 and MoCA 1.0 anywhere on the Coax broke the WAN.


----------



## fcfc2

dahacker said:


> My friend got a G1100 and MoCA 1.0 anywhere on the Coax broke the WAN.


Interesting...that should have stopped the Certification of the G1100, as one of the requirements for certification is interoperability between older versions. I could have sworn I tested one of my Rev E's but I think I had already switched to ethernet by that time so MoCA WAN would not be an issue.


----------



## Diana Collins

MoCA 1.0 devices on the coax will cause problems, if you are using MoCA for the WAN connection, because some of the ONTs are not backwards compatible.

If you use ethernet for you router<->ONT connection then you can put 1.0 devices on the coax, although that will force everything to 1.0. We have the G1100 and had a MoCA 1.0 device on the coax for a couple of months (until it was replaced with a Actiontec MoCA adapter/4 way switch). We have ethernet as our ONT connection, even though we have never had more than 75/75 service (and we are GPON). Most such installs use coax and BPON ONTs.


----------



## rlcarr

My config is this:
* Coax leaves the ONT and splits.
* One leg of split goes to Roamio Pro (downstairs)
* Other leg of split goes to Quantum Gateway (upstairs)
* Ethernet port of TiVo connects to DLink switch, which has TV, blu-ray, and game console connected to it.
* Ethernet port of Quantum goes to a Netgear switch that connects to a bazillion things upstairs.

All those things that the TiVo feeds (TiVo, TV, player, console) all get LAN service and internet access fine. No problems streaming local and remote HD material.


----------



## sangs

Not sure if it was coincidence or not, but once I swapped out the Actiontech Rev. I router for the Quantum Gateway router, any issues I was having with my Tivo setup went away. And I was having issues. Have had none (knock wood) since. Running two Pros with three Minis, all using MoCA.


----------



## dahacker

Finally reconfigured my network today. I swapped out my older MI424-WR main router and three older MI424-WR versions that could only do MoCA 1.0. The only problem I had with the reconfiguration was the Quantum Gateway didn't initially connect to broadband. It required a call to their automated system and it actually reset the ONT to router interface automatically and it worked. Got to love FIOS tech support.

All of these are playing well together nicely:

Roamio Pro (MoCA and acting as an Ethernet Bridge)
Tivo Mini (MoCA)
Tivo Mini (MoCA)
Tivo Mini (Ethernet)
Verizon Fios Quantum Gateway G1100 (Main Router also using MoCA for Broadband and WAN)
MI424-WR Rev F (MoCA to Ethernet Bridge only)
MI424-WR Rev F (MoCA to Ethernet Bridge only)

I will update this thread with reliability of this setup after a month or so.


----------



## jlww68

I have a Roamio Plus and 4Mini's....all work fine with the Gateway.


----------



## thyname

I have Verizon Quantum Gateway G1100, TiVo Bolt, and a Mini.

One of the TiVO s will be in the same room with G1100, the other one in a different room ' level with coax only. Obviously G1100 has MoCa activated.

I also have an Actiotech MoCa adapter that works fine downstairs with an Ethernet jack built in.

Would you recommend:

1 - bolt to g1100 via Ethernet (obviously needs coax too for guide). Mini via Ethernet port of the MoCa adapter.

2 - Bolt via MoCa (no Ethernet). Mini same as #1

3 - bolt via MoCa (just like #2). Mini via MoCa.

The reason I ask is that I am having intermittent issues with Mini playing live tv and recordings, and TiVo rep told me to eliminate Ethernet altogether.

Thanks!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

You shouldn't need adapters or ethernet for either since they both have moca built-in.

Connect both by coax only and see if that helps. (and make sure their connection type is set to moca.)

If you're still having issues, try going deep into the moca settings of the Bolt and Mini and set the moca channel on both to "Auto". See if that helps.

If that doesn't work, try setting them both to channel 15. Return them to Auto if this breaks things further.

If there are still issues, the intermittent moca signal could be due to a splitter somewhere in your home. Swapping it out with a new one (rated at least 1GHz but rated 1650 MHz would be nice) can help.


----------



## thyname

BigJimOutlaw said:


> You shouldn't need adapters or ethernet for either since they both have moca built-in.
> 
> Connect both by coax only and see if that helps. (and make sure their connection type is set to moca.)
> 
> If you're still having issues, try going deep into the moca settings of the Bolt and Mini and set the moca channel on both to "Auto". See if that helps.
> 
> If that doesn't work, try setting them both to channel 15. Return them to Auto if this breaks things further.
> 
> If there are still issues, the intermittent moca signal could be due to a splitter somewhere in your home. Swapping it out with a new one (rated at least 1GHz but rated 1650 MHz would be nice) can help.


Thanks!

The adapter is only to trick the Mini thinking it is Ethernet, as it had all the issues with MoCa.

My MoCa kept going back to channel 15 every time I tried to put it in Auto


----------



## krkaufman

thyname said:


> Would you recommend:
> 
> 1 - bolt to g1100 via Ethernet (obviously needs coax too for guide). Mini via Ethernet port of the MoCa adapter.
> 
> 2 - Bolt via MoCa (no Ethernet). Mini same as #1
> 
> 3 - bolt via MoCa (just like #2). Mini via MoCa.
> 
> The reason I ask is that *I am having intermittent issues with Mini playing live tv and recordings*, and TiVo rep told me to eliminate Ethernet altogether.


In what configuration is your Mini having issues? (You ask about recommendations, but I can't find where you stated the current configuration, under which your Mini is having difficulties.)

Other than your TiVo devices, do you have other devices dependent upon the MoCA network supplied by the Quantum gateway? (If not, another configuration would be to disable MoCA on the Quantum and let the BOLT create your MoCA network.)


----------



## thyname

krkaufman said:


> In what configuration is your Mini having issues? (You ask about recommendations, but I can't find where you stated the current configuration, under which your Mini is having difficulties.)
> 
> Other than your TiVo devices, do you have other devices dependent upon the MoCA network supplied by the Quantum gateway? (If not, another configuration would be to disable MoCA on the Quantum and let the BOLT create your MoCA network.)


I appreciate your post.

I was having issues in several configurations. The latest one that I was having issues is # 1.

Yesterday I switched to #2. Worked fine yesterday, but too early to tell, as previous issues were intermittent.

One problem that the TiVo CSR told me is that she could see my Bolt having some connectivity issue when it was connected directly to the Verizon G1100 router via ethernet. She advised to powercycle the router (which I did), and then connect the Bolt to it via MoCA (which I also did). According to her, the issue is with Bolt and not Mini, as the Bolt is required to have 100% connection to internet for the Mini to work. She kept telling me that something is wrong with the Verizon Quantum Gateway router.

BTW, the Verizon Quantum Gateway gets the signal from the ONT via Ethernet (but is also hardwired with coax to the ONT, and I can easily have them switch from Ethernet to coax as they can do this remotely).


----------



## HarperVision

thyname said:


> .......... She kept telling me that something is wrong with the Verizon Quantum Gateway router. BTW, *the Verizon Quantum Gateway gets the signal from the ONT via Ethernet (but is also hardwired with coax to the ONT,* and I can easily have them switch from Ethernet to coax as they can do this remotely).


Maybe that's your problem then? Try using one or the other. (Just a WAG, I've never used fios)


----------



## fcfc2

thyname said:


> I have Verizon Quantum Gateway G1100, TiVo Bolt, and a Mini.
> 
> One of the TiVO s will be in the same room with G1100, the other one in a different room ' level with coax only. Obviously G1100 has MoCa activated.
> 
> I also have an Actiotech MoCa adapter that works fine downstairs with an Ethernet jack built in.
> 
> Would you recommend:
> 
> 1 - bolt to g1100 via Ethernet (obviously needs coax too for guide). Mini via Ethernet port of the MoCa adapter.
> 
> 2 - Bolt via MoCa (no Ethernet). Mini same as #1
> 
> 3 - bolt via MoCa (just like #2). Mini via MoCa.
> 
> The reason I ask is that I am having intermittent issues with Mini playing live tv and recordings, and TiVo rep told me to eliminate Ethernet altogether.
> 
> Thanks!


I would recommend #3, just use the native MoCA common to the router, the Bolt, and the mini. There is no need for any other MoCA adapter to be used, just use "connect to MoCA network" on the Bolt and mini.
If you have issues, bring them here.


----------



## krkaufman

thyname said:


> 3 - Bolt via MoCa (no Ethernet). Mini via MoCa.





BigJimOutlaw said:


> You shouldn't need adapters or ethernet for either since they both have moca built-in.
> 
> Connect both by coax only and see if that helps. (and make sure their connection type is set to moca.)





fcfc2 said:


> I would recommend #3, just use the native MoCA common to the router, the Bolt, and the mini. There is no need for any other MoCA adapter to be used, just use "connect to MoCA network" on the Bolt and mini.


That's matching recommendations for option #3 from TCF's premier MoCA and FiOS experts, so I'd go with that. (!)



BigJimOutlaw said:


> If there are still issues, the intermittent moca signal could be due to a splitter somewhere in your home. Swapping it out with a new one (rated at least 1GHz but rated 1650 MHz would be nice) can help.


One thing to note is that the FiOS WAN MoCA operates at a lower frequency than the LAN MoCA you're trying to setup, so the Quantum Gateway's WAN MoCA network may have no problem passing through a splitter that is problematic for the MoCA LAN you're trying to setup. Before or after you reconfigure your TiVo devices as MoCA-only clients of the Quantum Gateway, I'd definitely review the specs for the splitters through which your various devices connect to each other. (That said, it's also not *impossible* that a splitter may just be bad, regardless of its rating.)


----------



## thyname

I have two of these, outside from ONT to router and to downstairs where the Mini is, and inside by the router (to router and to Bolt now since yesterday)

They should be fine as they are MoCA 2.0 rated and from Verizon


----------



## krkaufman

krkaufman said:


> One thing to note is that the FiOS WAN MoCA operates at a lower frequency than the LAN MoCA you're trying to setup, ...


Can anyone point me to some table, somewhere, listing the various MoCA channels and their associated frequency, ideally mapping to the channel numbering referenced above (i.e. "channel 15")?

I've come across a few tables listing channels & frequencies (e.g.), but haven't found any using integer channel numbers. (And is this standard industry channel numbering or just TiVo's shorthand? "D1-D8" are what I thought were the relevant MoCA 1.1 channel identifiers.)

p.s. Ok, found one reference, though incomplete and lacking sourcing...


GoHokies! said:


> The channels are:
> 
> 15: 1150 MHz
> 17: 1200 MHz
> ...
> 27: 1450 Mhz
> 29: 1500 MHz


It appears that this poster had similar intermittent issues that were only permanently resolved when they removed a device from their configuration. Yet another poster's issues were resolved by changing the MoCA channel from 15. (link)


----------



## CCourtney

The MoCA spec's don't appear to strictly define the "channel #'s" within the D band more than saying they're 25MHz channels inside the 1150-1650MHz range.

It looks like they Hookies are saying it's declared that what would naturally be a Channel 1 (at the base of the Frequency range), is Channel 15 and that every 25MHz channel sequential to that is the next Channel number sequentially. While the ever reliable Wikipedia indicates it starts at D1, D2, ... based how FIOS declares it. 

Given that MoCA doesn't specify it as specific channel #'s within the bands, I'd assume they simply reference it as the frequency.


----------



## thyname

krkaufman said:


> Can anyone point me to some table, somewhere, listing the various MoCA channels and their associated frequency, ideally mapping to the channel numbering referenced above (i.e. "channel 15")?
> 
> I've come across a few tables listing channels & frequencies (e.g.), but haven't found any using integer channel numbers. (And is this standard industry channel numbering or just TiVo's shorthand? "D1-D8" are what I thought were the relevant MoCA 1.1 channel identifiers.)
> 
> p.s. Ok, found one reference, though incomplete and lacking sourcing...
> 
> It appears that this poster had similar intermittent issues that were only permanently resolved when they removed a device from their configuration. Yet another poster's issues were resolved by changing the MoCA channel from 15. (link)


Thanks for digging through for the link (and the link inside it). Very good info.

So far no issues with my set up #2. Crossing fingers.

As for the TiVo rep saying my internet sucks, she was wrong. I called Verizon and everything was tested to run fine. Attached are the results of a line test through DSLREPORTS tools














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thyname

Better quality.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thyname

Both #2 and #3 failed today. Mini is going back to Best Buy on Saturday. I wish it worked...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fcfc2

krkaufman said:


> Can anyone point me to some table, somewhere, listing the various MoCA channels and their associated frequency, ideally mapping to the channel numbering referenced above (i.e. "channel 15")?
> 
> I've come across a few tables listing channels & frequencies (e.g.), but haven't found any using integer channel numbers. (And is this standard industry channel numbering or just TiVo's shorthand? "D1-D8" are what I thought were the relevant MoCA 1.1 channel identifiers.)
> 
> p.s. Ok, found one reference, though incomplete and lacking sourcing...
> 
> It appears that this poster had similar intermittent issues that were only permanently resolved when they removed a device from their configuration. Yet another poster's issues were resolved by changing the MoCA channel from 15. (link)


Hi,
The best sources I have found for information on MoCA come from the MoCA Alliance. Here are a couple links, to their documentation, http://www.mocalliance.org/MoCA1/specification/MoCA_Specification_for_Device_RF_Characteristics.pdf

http://www.mocalliance.org/MoCA2/specification/MoCA_2_Device_RF_Characteristics-150406d.pdf

The first link regarding MoCA 1.1 is by far the easiest to digest and will give you the designated channel #'s which are used the most. Tivo for their own reasons, has chosen to translate the most common and often used channel designation to one of their own making. Great for confusion purposes but little else, IMO. 
In my experience the most commonly used MoCA 1.0 and MoCA 1.1 devices default to the lowest channel, D-1, channel 15 in Tivoese, 1150 MHz. My assumption for this is that this is to use the lowest frequency to be more compatible with older splitters, but this is just an assumption. 
The newer MoCA 2.0 devices achieve there increased throughput by using multiple adjoining channels at the same time, but I don't know off hand which of the channels are used by default, in the 2 MoCA 2.0 standards. It's in the documentation, but is a bit confusing to tease out clearly.


----------



## krkaufman

thyname said:


> Both #2 and #3 failed today. Mini is going back to Best Buy on Saturday. I wish it worked...


Bummer. (It *does* work, but wish your particular roadblock could have been identified. I also would have been interested in whether option #4 would have fared any better... that is, disabling the MoCA LAN on the Quantum Gateway and letting the BOLT create the MoCA network.)


----------



## thyname

krkaufman said:


> Bummer. (It *does* work, but wish your particular roadblock could have been identified. I also would have been interested in whether option #4 would have fared any better... that is, disabling the MoCA LAN on the Quantum Gateway and letting the BOLT create the MoCA network.)


Good point. The problem is I don't know how to do this on Quantum Gateway. LAN MoCA led light is lit on it. But I don't know how to turn it off and let Bolt establish a MoCA network. Besides, if I disable MoCA on router, how would Bolt get the channels through CableCard?


----------



## krkaufman

thyname said:


> Good point. The problem is I don't know how to do this on Quantum Gateway. LAN MoCA led light is lit on it. But I don't know how to turn it off ...


Good question, and not one I have the experience to answer. The earlier linked post, here, just indicates how to modify the MoCA channel setting for the Quantum Gateway (and I was assuming there'd be a disable/enable toggle for the MoCA LAN somewhere in there, among the "Home Network/LAN" settings; i.e. some tweak that removes the checkmark shown on page 71 of the Quantum Gateway manual, here).

My main concern with disabling the MoCA LAN on the Quantum Gateway had been if you had other MoCA devices that were happily humming along with it enabled, such as FiOS set-tops or other MoCA adapters. If your only MoCA clients are the BOLT and the Mini (or that MoCA adapter you were temporarily using to front for the Mini), then I don't see a problem with disabling the MoCA LAN on the Quantum, temporarily, to see if you get any better results. (Of course, swapping out the Mini for another unit is also a worthwhile troubleshooting step, when things get to the WTF point.)



thyname said:


> ... and let Bolt establish a MoCA network. Besides, if I disable MoCA on router, how would Bolt get the channels through CableCard?


MoCA is wholly separate from how the TiVo gets its TV signal -- well, aside from the coax connection necessary for either to function. Logically disabling the MoCA LAN on the Quantum Gateway should have no effect on the BOLT tuning TV programming. Disconnecting the coax cable from the Quantum Gateway would be another way to disable the Gateway's effects on the coax lines, but, from what I have gathered, you'd need to make sure that your Gateway was linked to the ONT via Ethernet before removing its coax connection.

edit: p.s. Looking at the back panel of the Quantum Gateway, as pictured on pg 12 of its manual (link), I see only one coax connection (meaning the BOLT is connected to the coax lines directly, rather than via a pass-through via the Gateway), so disconnecting the coax from the Gateway should be sufficient to allow you to reconfigure the BOLT to create your MoCA network, providing the BOLT is connected via coax and is connected via Ethernet to the Gateway. Again, it sounds like you'd need FiOS support to ensure your Gateway was configured for an Ethernet WAN connection, with the Coax WAN disabled, before disconnecting the coax line from the Gateway.

edit: p.p.s. Out of curiosity, have you checked your Quantum Gateway's firmware version, and whether it's on the latest version supported by FiOS? (That the Quantum Gateway is MoCA 2.0 would make me want to make sure it's kept updated on the firmware front, to capture any MoCA compatibility fixes they might slip in.)


----------



## fcfc2

thyname said:


> Good point. The problem is I don't know how to do this on Quantum Gateway. LAN MoCA led light is lit on it. But I don't know how to turn it off and let Bolt establish a MoCA network. Besides, if I disable MoCA on router, how would Bolt get the channels through CableCard?


Pretty certain MoCA LAN can be disabled in the settings, but for testing purposes all you have to do is remove the coax. This assumes you are getting your internet via Ethernet to the G1100's Ethernet WAN port and can get an Ethernet cable from the G1100 to the Bolt. If after testing, you get a stable connection to the mini, then I would suspect you have a defective G1100 but my guess going in I would suspect the mini or some cabling issue.


----------



## thyname

Great advice guys, thank you so much to both of you!

To not mess up with the Quantum router, I simply connected the coax from ONT to the Bolt, and then Ethernet cable from Bolt to router. I already had internet provided to the Quantum Gateway via Ethernet. Installed Verizon FIOS a little over a month ago, and they connected both coax and Cat5e from a brand new GPON ONT to the router. Great to have options.

I then had Bolt establish the MoCa network, and connected Mini downstairs via MoCa.

Of course, everything works fine in the past couple of hours, but that's been the case before multiple times, until it doesn't.

I get solid numbers on Mini for the MoCa (I think). See attached.

I also checked all connectors and the one remaining splitter I posted here before. Everything is fine, unless there is a coax cable issue inside the wall (very unlikely, as everything but TiVo has worked fine). This is my last hope for the Mini...


----------



## HarperVision

thyname said:


> Great advice guys, thank you so much to both of you!
> 
> To not mess up with the Quantum router, I simply connected the coax from ONT to the Bolt, and then Ethernet cable from Bolt to router. I already had internet provided to the Quantum Gateway via Ethernet. Installed Verizon FIOS a little over a month ago, and they connected both coax and Cat5e from a brand new GPON ONT to the router. Great to have options.
> 
> I then had Bolt establish the MoCa network, and connected Mini downstairs via MoCa.
> 
> Of course, everything works fine in the past couple of hours, but that's been the case before multiple times, until it doesn't.
> 
> I get solid numbers on Mini for the MoCa (I think). See attached.
> 
> I also checked all connectors and the one remaining splitter I posted here before. Everything is fine, unless there is a coax cable issue inside the wall (very unlikely, as everything but TiVo has worked fine). This is my last hope for the Mini...


Maybe I'm confused, but doesn't this then make a double MoCA signal scenario on your coax? One from the ONT and one now created by the Bolt? If so they will conflict and possibly heterodyne together and/or cause interference?


----------



## thyname

HarperVision said:


> Maybe I'm confused, but doesn't this then make a double MoCA signal scenario on your coax? One from the ONT and one now created by the Bolt? If so they will conflict and possibly heterodyne together and/or cause interference?


It is my understanding that Quantum Gateway router creates MoCa LAN not the ONT. Or if ONT creates MoCa for the router WAN, it is in a different frequency than MoCa LAN created by router. If there is no coax going from ONT to router, then there is no MoCa created by the router to conflict anything.

I know you don't have Verizon FIOS, but maybe somebody who has it can confirm/ clarify


----------



## HarperVision

thyname said:


> It is my understanding that Quantum Gateway router creates MoCa LAN not the ONT. Or if ONT creates MoCa for the router WAN, it is in a different frequency than MoCa LAN created by router. If there is no coax going from ONT to router, then there is no MoCa created by the router to conflict anything.
> 
> I know you don't have Verizon FIOS, but maybe somebody who has it can confirm/ clarify


Ok thanks for the info, didn't know that. Yes I don't have FiOS, so my knowledge is only limited to what I recall reading here from others.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

thyname said:


> It is my understanding that Quantum Gateway router creates MoCa LAN not the ONT. Or if ONT creates MoCa for the router WAN, it is in a different frequency than MoCa LAN created by router. If there is no coax going from ONT to router, then there is no MoCa created by the router to conflict anything.
> 
> I know you don't have Verizon FIOS, but maybe somebody who has it can confirm/ clarify


Correct, the moca WAN is at 1000 MHz and the moca LAN default is 1150 MHz.


----------



## thyname

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Correct, the moca WAN is at 1000 MHz and the moca LAN default is 1150 MHz.


So Jim, no issues with the setup outline above?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

thyname said:


> So Jim, no issues with the setup outline above?


Sorry I didn't check back in sooner. I've seen once or twice before where someone's Bolt or Mini doesn't like the Quantum Gateway's moca network for whatever reason. Taking the router out of the equation and letting the Bolt handle it is a perfectly viable option too (and probably better tested by Tivo to work properly). Let us know how it goes.


----------



## thyname

Update: I returned the Mini to Best Buy today, as the problem appeared again this morning. A power cycle of everything (bolt, router, mini) solved for about 2 hours, until it came back.

One may say that I should have probably exchanged it instead of return, replace coax cables, etc, but I am no longer willing to spend more of my time and effort (and sanity) on this. I have already spent a lot of these. Enough is enough.

Thanks all for your help. Just my bad luck...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dslunceford

OK, I just received a Quantum Gateway Router and after banging my head against the wall to connect my TiVos, Playstations, etc, I just figured out the that NIM-100s are killing my connections.

I currently have 3 NIMs, each feeding Ethernet to multiple devices (TiVo Mini/PS3/Wii in one location, Roamio/PS4/PS3 in another, TiVo mini/Apple TV in third). It looks like I could replace with the Fios Network extender, but that is pretty cost prohibitive. 

I know the the FiOS Network Extender will work, but very pricey. Any other devices known to work as a NIM-100 replacement?


----------



## fcfc2

dslunceford said:


> OK, I just received a Quantum Gateway Router and after banging my head against the wall to connect my TiVos, Playstations, etc, I just figured out the that NIM-100s are killing my connections.
> 
> I currently have 3 NIMs, each feeding Ethernet to multiple devices (TiVo Mini/PS3/Wii in one location, Roamio/PS4/PS3 in another, TiVo mini/Apple TV in third). It looks like I could replace with the Fios Network extender, but that is pretty cost prohibitive.
> 
> I know the the FiOS Network Extender will work, but very pricey. Any other devices known to work as a NIM-100 replacement?


Hi,
The NIM-100's are MoCA 1.0, a no go with the MoCA 2.0 G1100. The cheapest option for you might be just to go shopping for some old Actiontec W1424WR Rev F-I, not the Rev A-E which are also MoCA 1.0. Here are directions of configuring them, https://www.dslreports.com/faq/15984 (See #2)
The Rev F-I are MoCA 1.1, Rev F has fast Ethernet ports, Rev I has Gigabit ports but it is a little harder to get configured correctly and costs a bit more.
The older first gen Verizon WCB3000N "network extenders" will work and give you N300 wireless but only have 2 Gigabit Ethernet ports. (A small switch can be added) These go for about $50+ on Ebay.


----------



## dslunceford

Thanks. The good news is I have one Actiontec W1424WR Rev I....it's what the Gateway was replacing.

I've found another, Rev F for under $15 on ebay, and looks like I can pick up another for ~$20, so definitely better from a price perspective.

I'm assuming I can then (after following the config steps you linked to) simply use just like the NIMs, but will be able to take the Ethernet switches out of the loop, given the routers have 4 ports each. Does that sound right? Thanks for the tip...


----------



## shamilian

moca 2.0 adapter

https://www.amazon.com/Yitong-Technology-Ethernet-Adapter-YTMC-51N1-M2/dp/B019VSW2RA/


----------



## krkaufman

dslunceford said:


> ... Actiontec W1424WR Rev I.... another, Rev F ...
> 
> I'm assuming I can then (after following the config steps you linked to) simply use just like the NIMs, but will be able to take the Ethernet switches out of the loop, given the routers have 4 ports each. Does that sound right? Thanks for the tip...


Yes, correct. (Functionally, that is; I can't vouch for the switch performance relative to a dedicated Gigabit/FastE switch.)

If bandwidth is a concern, you might want to consider sticking with all Rev-I models, if possible and within budget, to simplify configuration (they'd all be the same) and to ensure maximum throughput (MoCA 1.1 can do 170+ Mbps, theoretically, but the Rev-F, like many other MoCA 1.1 adapters, is limited to 100 Mbps by its Fast Ethernet ports).


----------



## krkaufman

If shopping retail, see...

*MoCA 1.1 [FastE/<100Mbps max] ::*​​Actiontec ECB2500C (eBay, Amazon)​​Verizon MI424-WR Rev. F [4 FastE ports]​​
*MoCA 1.1 [GigE/<170Mbps max] ::*​​Actiontec ECB3500T [4 GigE ports] (see eBay)​​Actiontec WCB3000N [802.11N dual-band, 2 GigE ports] (see eBay, Amazon)​Verizon MI424-WR Rev. I [802.11N, 4 GigE ports] (see eBay)​​
*Standard MoCA 2.0 [GigE/<400 Mbps] ::*​​Actiontec ECB6000 (Amazon, [email protected])​TiVo Bridge [rebranded ECB6000] (see TiVo Store or Outlet, or Amazon)​​Hitron HT-EM2​​Arris/Frontier NVG468MQ Gateway (specs; eBay)​FiOS Quantum Gateway G1100 (eBay)​​
*Bonded MoCA 2.0 [GigE/<800 Mbps] ::*​​ScreenBeam ECB6200 (Amazon, [email protected])​TiVo Bridge Plus [rebranded ECB6200] (TiVo, Weaknees via Amazon, Weaknees 2-pack via Amazon)​​Motorola MM1000 (Amazon, [email protected])​​Trendnet TMO-311C (Amazon, [email protected])​​Zyxel HLA4205​​Actiontec ECB5240M [4 GigE ports] _(not available retail)_​FiOS Network Adapter [rebranded ECB5240M]​​ScreenBeam WCB6200Q [802.11AC, 2 GigE ports]​Fios Network Extender [rebranded WCB6200Q]; best when paired with the G1100 Quantum Gateway for wireless SON​​
*MoCA 2.5 [GigE/<1000 Mbps (2000 Mbps shared)] ::*​​ScreenBeam ECB6250 (Amazon, [email protected])​​goCoax WF-803M (vendor*, *Amazon)​Actiontec ECB6250A (vendor)​Frontier FCA251 [aka WF-803FT] (eBay)​​Kiwee Broadband KB-M3-01L ([email protected])​Kiwee Broadband KB-M3-02L [2 GigE ports] ([email protected])​​Translite TL-MC84 [2 GigE ports] (single, 2-pack)​Translite TL-MC84-W [1x GigE, 3x FastE + dual band WiFi] (Amazon)​
Trendnet TMO-312C (Amazon, [email protected])​​Hitron HT-EM4 (Amazon, [email protected])​​Verizon/FiOS Home Router (G3100)​Verizon/FiOS Home Wi-Fi Extender (E3200)​

*MoCA 2.5 [2.5 GigE/<2000 Mbps (2000 Mbps shared)] ::*​​ASUS MA-25 (ASUS, B&H, Amazon)​​ScreenBeam ECB7250 (Amazon, [email protected])​
goCoax MA2500C (Amazon, [email protected])​goCoax MA2500D (Amazon, [email protected], goCoax.com)​Actiontec ECB7250A (vendor)​Frontier FCA252 [aka ???] (eBay)​​Kiwee Broadband KB-M3-01 ([email protected])​​Motorola MM1025 (specs; Amazon 1-pack, 2-pack)​​Teamly Digital TDNM250 (availability?)​​Translite TL-MC85 [dual 2.5GbE+GigE ports] (vendor)​​Verizon/FiOS Home Router (CR1000A)​Verizon/FiOS MoCA Ethernet Adapter [1x 2.5GbE, 3xGigE ports]​​
*NOTES: *​
Estimated rates assume peer node with equivalent or better MoCA spec.
Rates also assume multi-node (3+) setups; 2-node MoCA 2.0/2.5 setups may be capable of TURBO mode, boosting shared throughput by 25%.

p.s. *See also...* for additional info on MoCA bridge throughput.

#mocaparts
-----
edits: 
14Sep2017: Added Kiwee Broadband adapter kit, per tip from @sakaike
22Jun2018: Updated WCB3000N GigE port qty, and Amazon link
4Aug2018: Added FiOS Network Adapter (rebranded ECB5240M)
21Jun2019: Added goCoax 2.5 adapter
25Jul2019: Removed WEB6000Q. duh.
3Aug2019: added NVG468MQ
10Aug2019: added TiVo Bridge Plus
14Jan2020: added FiOS 3100 Home Router and Extender
28Aug2020: multiple adds, updates, incl more MoCA 2.5 options
26Oct2020: added TiVo Bridge Plus from Weaknees (via Amazon)
1Dec2020: added MoCA 2.5 [2.5 GigE] adapters 
6Mar2021: added Hitron MoCA 2.5 adapter
9Mar2021: added Kiwee Broadband MoCA 2.5 2.5Gbe adapter
4Apr2021: added Trendnet TMO-311C
13Jun1021: added goCoax MA2500D, Translite, Motorola 2.5 GbE adapters
13May2022: added Frontier FCA251, FCA252 adapters
27May2022: updated Screenbeam brand; added Actiontec-rebranded goCoax adapters
23Jul2022: added new Verizon adapter w 2.5 GbE
15Aug2022: added ASUS MA-25
25Aug2022: added TRENDnet 312C
30Nov2022: added purchase links for ASUS MA-25


----------



## dslunceford

Thanks for all the info. I think I'll end up using two Rev I's and one Rev F. Will put the Rev I's at the drops where the game systems are located.


----------



## dslunceford

Well, the eBayer of the Rev F flaked out and never sent, so ended up getting two Rev I's and with them all in the house, I started to replace all the NIMs today, only to have a big fat fail.

I've set up exactly as specified in the DSLReports FAQ linked above with no luck. The Actiontecs simply aren't seen by the Gateway router, even after going in to the Gateway and manually adding the Actiontec by MAC and its static IP. Feedback seems to indicate that maybe it works with Rev F more easily than Rev I's as the remote router.

I'm at a loss. I've tried it both with and without disabling the remote routers coax WAN connection and still no luck. Maybe I need to give the Rev Fs a try.


----------



## krkaufman

dslunceford said:


> so ended up getting two Rev I's and with them all in the house, I started to replace all the NIMs today, only to have a big fat fail.


Have all the NIM-100 adapters been removed from your coax network?


----------



## dslunceford

krkaufman said:


> Have all the NIM-100 adapters been removed from your coax network?


They have not. I tried to install/swap out one location and kept getting fails. Never occurred to me that I'd have to kill the other two NIMs. DOH!

I'll try that tomorrow. Way to frustrated today...I've been at it since 2:30, reconfiguring the router multiple times...playing with the AV stack (because, you know, I went for the hardest install location vs one of the easier to get to drops).

Do you know if I have to manually add the Actiontecs once the NIMs are removed, or if the network is automagically supposed to see them?


----------



## krkaufman

dslunceford said:


> They have not. I tried to install/swap out one location and kept getting fails. Never occurred to me that I'd have to kill the other two NIMs. DOH!


Ok, that should give you some hope. I'd read that MoCA 1.0 adapters can outright snuff MoCA 1.1 and 2.0 traffic.


----------



## krkaufman

dslunceford said:


> Do you know if I have to manually add the Actiontecs once the NIMs are removed, or if the network is automagically supposed to see them?


I do not. (I don't know what you mean by "manually add the Actiontecs.")

I assume that if you configure the Rev.I routers per instructions then you shouldn't have to do anything special on the main router (the G1100?). The Actiontec Rev.I's should automatically connect to the MoCA network created by the G1100, just like any other MoCA adapters would.


----------



## dslunceford

krkaufman said:


> Ok, that should give you some hope. I'd read that MoCA 1.0 adapters can outright snuff MoCA 1.1 and 2.0 traffic.


It does, though the FAQ still references issues with Rev I devices when the Gateway is using Coax vs Ethernet.



krkaufman said:


> I do not. (I don't know what you mean by "manually add the Actiontecs.")


I meant going into the Gateway UI and manually adding the Actiontecs under Advanced-->IP Address Distribution-->Connection List-->New Static Connection then entering in each device MAC address and its Static IP


----------



## fcfc2

dslunceford said:


> They have not. I tried to install/swap out one location and kept getting fails. Never occurred to me that I'd have to kill the other two NIMs. DOH!
> 
> I'll try that tomorrow. Way to frustrated today...I've been at it since 2:30, reconfiguring the router multiple times...playing with the AV stack (because, you know, I went for the hardest install location vs one of the easier to get to drops).
> 
> Do you know if I have to manually add the Actiontecs once the NIMs are removed, or if the network is automagically supposed to see them?


Hi,
A couple of things, many have reported "initial" failures when configuring the Actiontec routers especially the Rev I as MoCA adapters. The Rev I firmware is slightly different from the older routers but persistence and patience is ALWAYS successful. Try printing out these instructions, https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r27666920-How-to-Make-Actiontec-MI424WR-Revision-I-Rev-I-a-Network 
and then carefully follow them step by step. 
One other thing, since you are using multiple Rev I's, make sure you assign them different IP's but check to make sure the IP's used are not being used by some other devices. Some also like to shrink the DHCP pool a bit and assign such devices outside of the DHCP pool range, i.e., instead of 2-254, make it 2-240 and put the Rev I's in the 241-254 area. 
AND YES GET THE NIM-100's OFF YOUR NETWORK FIRST, you can probably sell them on Ebay and recover some of the cost for the Rev I's.


----------



## dslunceford

Thanks. I had printed the instructions and checked off each step as I went, so pretty confident the steps were correct. I'm hoping killing the NIMs does the trick!

Back at it this afternoon. Will report back.

Edit: so far so good. Disconnected the NIMs and put one of the Actiontecs in place at remote drop, but left another Actiontec in place as the main, and the main one sees the remote. So that's pretty positive 

One question on the remote router's four ports. How are they assigned? If the remote router has a static IP, are the ports though assigned through DHCP on the fly? In other words, once I get the remote router working, devices should be plug and play like they were before using the NIM and a simple 5 port switch?


----------



## fcfc2

dslunceford said:


> Thanks. I had printed the instructions and checked off each step as I went, so pretty confident the steps were correct. I'm hoping killing the NIMs does the trick!
> 
> Back at it this afternoon. Will report back.
> 
> Edit: so far so good. Disconnected the NIMs and put one of the Actiontecs in place at remote drop, but left another Actiontec in place as the main, and the main one sees the remote. So that's pretty positive
> 
> One question on the remote router's four ports. How are they assigned? If the remote router has a static IP, are the ports though assigned through DHCP on the fly? In other words, once I get the remote router working, devices should be plug and play like they were before using the NIM and a simple 5 port switch?


The Lan ports on the Actiontec will be assigned IP's from the DHCP pool, just like any other MoCA adapter.
PS. The instructions I linked to are different than the one's you will find in the DSLReports FAQ.


----------



## dslunceford

fcfc2 said:


> The instructions I linked to are different than the one's you will find in the DSLReports FAQ.


Everything is working and apps such as Vudu on the Tivo's are launching much faster. My PS4 network test showed download speed of 89Mbps...think it was roughly 34/35 before.

I *had not* noticed that the instructions were different, so going back and checking to see if there are additional steps that may be helpful. Can log in and make changes remotely now that they are on the network, so that's helpful.

I followed the other DSLReports FAQ, but used the alternate instructions for step 2.5, which were written for Quantum Gateway G1100 used as remote routers and addresses the fact that both the G1100 and the Rev I have the "Broadband Connection" in Network Connections panel listed as "Ethernet/Coax" not just "Coax" as the Rev F apparently do.

*Edit*: I took these additional steps from the instructions fcfc2 linked to. Not certain they were needed, as everything appeared to work, but what the heck 


> 7. Top Menu  Firewall Settings  Side Menu  General  Minimum  Apply
> 8. Top Menu  My Network  Side Menu  Network Connections  Advanced
> 11. Broadband (Coax)  Settings  DNS Server  No DNS Server  Apply
> 12. Broadband (Coax)  Settings  IP Address  No IP Address  Apply
> 14. Network (Home/Office)  Settings  DNS Server  No DNS Server  Apply
> 15. Network (Home/Office)  Settings  UNcheck Box to Left of Wireless  Apply
> 18. Network (Home/Office)  Settings  Network  Broadband Connection  Apply


One last question: If I want to use the Actiontecs as wireless extenders for the Gateway G1100's SSIDs, what's the best way to do that? The FAQ I used says:



> You may or may not want to disable the wireless section in the remote router. If you leave it enabled, you should set the SSID to the same as your primary router, and set it to use a different channel. This can extend the wireless range of your wireless network.


I did that on one of the Actiontecs, only changing the SSID to the name of the 2.4Ghz SSID from the Gateway. However, that seemed to actually create a new SSID from the Actiontec itself, as it would ask for a password again, even if a device had already connected to that SSID name from the Gateway.

Perhaps the WPA2 password on the Actiontec also needs to be changed to match the SSID password from the Gateway?

Thanks again so much to krkaufman and fcfc2 for assisting. Really appreciate the help and the patience!:up::up::up:


----------



## krkaufman

dslunceford said:


> Perhaps the WPA2 password on the Actiontec also needs to be changed to match the SSID password from the Gateway?


Yes, you'd need to sync the SSID *and* the associated security settings for transparent roaming using the new extenders without having to update your devices.

At least this is the method I typically use. However, some suggest using different SSIDs for any extenders to facilitate distinguishing the current AP connection.
e.g.: https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/1008036/​


----------



## fcfc2

dslunceford said:


> Everything is working and apps such as Vudu on the Tivo's are launching much faster. My PS4 network test showed download speed of 89Mbps...think it was roughly 34/35 before.
> 
> I *had not* noticed that the instructions were different, so going back and checking to see if there are additional steps that may be helpful. Can log in and make changes remotely now that they are on the network, so that's helpful.
> 
> I followed the other DSLReports FAQ, but used the alternate instructions for step 2.5, which were written for Quantum Gateway G1100 used as remote routers and addresses the fact that both the G1100 and the Rev I have the "Broadband Connection" in Network Connections panel listed as "Ethernet/Coax" not just "Coax" as the Rev F apparently do.
> 
> *Edit*: I took these additional steps from the instructions fcfc2 linked to. Not certain they were needed, as everything appeared to work, but what the heck
> 
> One last question: If I want to use the Actiontecs as wireless extenders for the Gateway G1100's SSIDs, what's the best way to do that? The FAQ I used says:
> 
> I did that on one of the Actiontecs, only changing the SSID to the name of the 2.4Ghz SSID from the Gateway. However, that seemed to actually create a new SSID from the Actiontec itself, as it would ask for a password again, even if a device had already connected to that SSID name from the Gateway.
> 
> Perhaps the WPA2 password on the Actiontec also needs to be changed to match the SSID password from the Gateway?
> 
> Thanks again so much to krkaufman and fcfc2 for assisting. Really appreciate the help and the patience!:up::up::up:


You can leave the wireless activated, and the usual recommendation is to use the same SSID, pw, encryption for all on the same 2.4GHz band but change to fixed but different channels, 1,6,11 are often recommended because these are the only channels which do not overlap. With the Actiontec's you only have the 2.4GHz band to deal with. 
I recommend using a different SSID for the 5GHz band, which many manufacturers now do by simply adding "5" or "5GHz" to the SSID.


----------



## dslunceford

Reviving this as I want to turn one of the actiontecs into an extender for better signal on my deck, but it's not working.

I set up a new SSID, as I was having problems w/disconnecting from weaker signal to stronger when using same name. However, while I can connect to new SSID, the device I use can't actually reach the Internet.

I keep DHCP disabled on the Actiontec, right? The mini and AppleTV connected via Ethernet to this Actiontec connect fine to the net, so it has to be something with the wireless settings on the device.

@krkaufman @fcfc2


----------



## krkaufman

Yeah, if the wired devices are working, the problem is seemingly internal to the Actiontec. Or your client.

Have you tried multiple wireless clients against the newly configured extender?

Have you tried resetting the extender to defaults, and then reconfiguring?

Any firmware updates available for the extender?

p.s. BTW, what model number are you talking about the extender in question?


----------



## fcfc2

dslunceford said:


> Reviving this as I want to turn one of the actiontecs into an extender for better signal on my deck, but it's not working.
> 
> I set up a new SSID, as I was having problems w/disconnecting from weaker signal to stronger when using same name. However, while I can connect to new SSID, the device I use can't actually reach the Internet.
> 
> I keep DHCP disabled on the Actiontec, right? The mini and AppleTV connected via Ethernet to this Actiontec connect fine to the net, so it has to be something with the wireless settings on the device.
> 
> @krkaufman @fcfc2


Yes disable DHCP on the Actiontec Rev????
Do the Ethernet ports on the Actiontec work, i.e., can you reach the internet/network with them?
Go over everything again, have someone else read you the instructions, step by step, if you use multiple Actiontecs, make sure you use/assign different IP addresses to each one.


----------



## krkaufman

krkaufman said:


> p.s. BTW, what model number are you talking about the extender in question?


If you're using one of the MI424-WR routers down-configured into a MoCA-extended WAP, know that the configuration can get tricky... since you can disconnect the wireless segment from the bridge, leaving wireless devices stranded. (I'll see if I can find a past post on this.)

Also, if you ARE using an MI424-WR, you may want to look at what segments are linked to the MoCA bridge, before trying my reset suggestion. (I was thinking you had a simple Actiontec extender, not a MI424-WR.)


----------



## krkaufman

krkaufman said:


> If you're using one of the MI424-WR routers down-configured into a MoCA-extended WAP, know that the configuration can get tricky... since you can disconnect the wireless segment from the bridge, leaving wireless devices stranded. (I'll see if I can find a past post on this.)


Here's that post, and, yeah, it looks like the "Wireless Access Point" can be left out of the "Network (Home/Office)" connection, if not careful...

Can Tivo itself be used as a Moca bridge for other devices?​Oh, read the next post, as well, >here<. And it looks like the instructions you linked include a similar instruction to remove the "Wireless Access Point" from the LAN:

13. Top Menu - My Network - Side Menu - Network Connections - Network (Home/Office) - Settings - IP Distribution - Disable - Apply
14. Network (Home/Office) - Settings - DNS Server - No DNS Server - Apply
15. Network (Home/Office) - Settings - *UNcheck Box to Left of Wireless *- Apply​


----------



## dslunceford

Thanks both. Will go through the instructions again.


----------



## dslunceford

krkaufman said:


> Here's that post, and, yeah, it looks like the "Wireless Access Point" can be left out of the "Network (Home/Office)" connection, if not careful...
> 
> Can Tivo itself be used as a Moca bridge for other devices?​Oh, read the next post, as well, >here<. And it looks like the instructions you linked include a similar instruction to remove the "Wireless Access Point" from the LAN:
> 
> 13. Top Menu - My Network - Side Menu - Network Connections - Network (Home/Office) - Settings - IP Distribution - Disable - Apply
> 14. Network (Home/Office) - Settings - DNS Server - No DNS Server - Apply
> 15. Network (Home/Office) - Settings - *UNcheck Box to Left of Wireless *- Apply​


That did the trick. Had to turn wireless (shows as my SSID name) on from the Network (Home/Office) settings.

Now I have decent signal on the back deck...enough to stream MNF tonight from the new hot tub 

Thanks!


----------



## sklayton

krkaufman said:


> If shopping retail, see...
> 
> *MoCA 1.1 [FastE/100Mbps max] ::
> *
> (1x) Actiontec ECB2500C
> (2x) Actiontec ECB2500C
> 
> Verizon MI424-WR Rev. F [4 FastE ports]​*MoCA 1.1 [GigE/140-170Mbps max] ::
> *
> Actiontec ECB3500T [4 GigE ports] (see eBay)
> 
> Actiontec WCB3000N [802.11N, 4 GigE ports] (see eBay)
> Verizon MI424-WR Rev. I [802.11N, 4 GigE ports] (see eBay)​*Standard MoCA 2.0 [GigE/400+Mbps] ::
> *
> (1x) TiVo Bridge [rebranded ECB6000] (see TiVo Store or Amazon)
> ---
> (1x) Actiontec ECB6000
> (2x) Actiontec ECB6000
> ---
> (1x) Yitong YTMC-51N1-M2
> (2x) Yitong YTMC-51N1-M2
> (1x) Yitong YTMC-51N4-M2 [4 GigE ports]
> _(Yitong adapters were discontinued, but subsequently replaced with upgraded hardware under "Kiwee Broadband" branding; see below.)_
> 
> (1x) Actiontec WEB6000Q [802.11AC, 2 GigE ports]
> 
> (1x) FiOS Quantum Gateway G1100​*​Extended/Bonded MoCA 2.0 [GigE/800+Mbps] ::*
> 
> (1x) Actiontec ECB6200
> (2x) Actiontec ECB6200
> 
> (2x) Kiwee Broadband adapter kit (B071ZW8N4Q)
> 
> (1x) Actiontec WCB6200Q [802.11AC, 2 GigE ports]
> (1x) Fios Network Extender [rebranded WCB6200Q]​I'm a little surprised to see the G1100 is just standard MoCA 2.0, but Verizon is offering a bonded MoCA 2.0 wireless extender. Maybe they'll be upgrading the G1100's MoCA spec at some point?
> 
> p.s. *See also...* for additional info on MoCA bridge throughput.
> 
> -----
> edits: 14Sep2017: Added Kiwee Broadband adapter kit, per tip from @sakaike


Thanks for the reply, I tried swapping the two to maybe bypass that (I'm not very good with cables) I have the Roamio in the room with my router/modem and it is working. The mini is in the living room and I'm getting message C130. What am I missing? Do I still need the bridge and filter with this setup?


----------



## kpeters59

For MoCA, you'll need at least 2 MoCA devices to create a 'MoCA Network'.

Maybe you should list your model numbers?

-KP


----------



## krkaufman

sklayton said:


> Thanks for the reply, I tried swapping the two to maybe bypass that (I'm not very good with cables) I have the Roamio in the room with my router/modem and it is working. The mini is in the living room and I'm getting message C130. What am I missing? Do I still need the bridge and filter with this setup?





kpeters59 said:


> For MoCA, you'll need at least 2 MoCA devices to create a 'MoCA Network'.
> 
> Maybe you should list your model numbers?


FYI... Original thread by poster is here:

Have Tivo Roamio, need either MoCa Bridge or MoCa compatible modem.


----------



## dslunceford

Reviving thread as I finally moved up to 1Gbs FiOS, primarily because I’ve added many WiFi plugs/Alexa’s and such to the mix over last 2 years.

I’m assuming there’s nothing I need to do to my MI424WR‘s that I use as Ethernet drops/wireless extenders (over coax for the Moca network) to take advantage?

The MI424WR‘s *can* do Gb, but a quick test of PS4 connection at one of the drops shows DL speed of 125.5Mbps - 128Mbps...I'm assuming they may be limited to 150Mbps-ish speeds max given they are fed via coax vs ethernet. 150Mbps was what my Quantum Gateway was getting when connected via coax for the last four days after bumping plan up, but before install this morning of ethernet from ONT to Quantum Gateway router.


----------



## fcfc2

dslunceford said:


> Reviving thread as I finally moved up to 1Gbs FiOS, primarily because I've added many WiFi plugs/Alexa's and such to the mix over last 2 years.
> 
> I'm assuming there's nothing I need to do to my MI424WR's that I use as Ethernet drops/wireless extenders (over coax for the Moca network) to take advantage?
> 
> The MI424WR's *can* do Gb, but a quick test of PS4 connection at one of the drops shows DL speed of 125.5Mbps - 128Mbps...I'm assuming they may be limited to 150Mbps-ish speeds max given they are fed via coax vs ethernet. 150Mbps was what my Quantum Gateway was getting when connected via coax for the last four days after bumping plan up, but before install this morning of ethernet from ONT to Quantum Gateway router.


You are running up against the limits of MoCA 1.1 on the old Actiontec's.


----------



## krkaufman

dslunceford said:


> Reviving thread as I finally moved up to 1Gbs FiOS ...
> 
> I'm assuming there's nothing I need to do to my MI424WR's that I use as Ethernet drops/wireless extenders (over coax for the Moca network) to take advantage?
> 
> The MI424WR's *can* do Gb, but a quick test of PS4 connection at one of the drops shows DL speed of 125.5Mbps - 128Mbps...I'm assuming they may be limited to 150Mbps-ish speeds max given they are fed via coax vs ethernet.


Yeah, the MI424-WR is just MoCA 1.1, so its MoCA throughput is capped around 150 Mbps. The G1100 is standard MoCA 2.0, so you'd be capped around 400 Mbps if you upgraded the remote MoCA endpoints to 2.0. To hit the max throughput allowed using current MoCA hardware, up to 800 Mbps using bonded MoCA 2.0, you'd need to upgrade all MoCA nodes to bonded MoCA 2.0, including replacing the G1100's built-in MoCA LAN.


----------



## dslunceford

So I could use something like these Actiontec Bonded Ethernet to Coax adapters? Costwise that would be ~$85 + ~$15 for Gbps Ethernet switch/per drop location for me to enable theoretical max throughput. That would be ~$400 all in for four drops (including replacing the current G1100 MoCA).

Or, given I just bought a G1100 off of eBay for $68 shipped, I could go 3x current speeds with three more G1100's for about $205 (and they have switches built in for the multiple devices at each drop location).

Or I can just be happy with the 40% increase in speeds at the MI424 drop locations and call it a day


----------



## krkaufman

dslunceford said:


> So I could use something like these Actiontec Bonded Ethernet to Coax adapters?


More expensive than you need to go; reviewing what's available, you'd want to consider Motorola's MM1000 ($60) or, especially as a FiOS customer and wanting multiple Ethernet ports, the FiOS Network Adapter ($55) were you looking to jump to bonded MoCA 2.0, or even sticking with standard MoCA 2.0. These adapters would still be cheaper than used G1100s, given your price, and would enable bonded MoCA 2.0 speeds (up to 800 Mbps; e.g.) between like nodes.

Near Gigabit speed is possible in special circumstances (only 2 MoCA nodes present on the coax), but you'd need to reveal details on your coax setup to determine whether TURBO mode could be attained ... at a greater expense






​


dslunceford said:


> Or I can just be happy with the 40% increase in speeds at the MI424 drop locations and call it a day


Yep!


----------



## fcfc2

dslunceford said:


> So I could use something like these Actiontec Bonded Ethernet to Coax adapters? Costwise that would be ~$85 + ~$15 for Gbps Ethernet switch/per drop location for me to enable theoretical max throughput. That would be ~$400 all in for four drops (including replacing the current G1100 MoCA).
> 
> Or, given I just bought a G1100 off of eBay for $68 shipped, I could go 3x current speeds with three more G1100's for about $205 (and they have switches built in for the multiple devices at each drop location).
> 
> Or I can just be happy with the 40% increase in speeds at the MI424 drop locations and call it a day


Sounds like the Verizon network adapters that krkaufman suggested would be your best value, they are standard MoCA 2.0 same as the G1100. Fios Network Adapter | Verizon®


----------



## krkaufman

fcfc2 said:


> Sounds like the Verizon network adapters that krkaufman suggested would be your best value, they are standard MoCA 2.0 same as the G1100. Fios Network Adapter | Verizon®


Wait, what?!? I thought they were bonded MoCA 2.0. Boo. (Gonna go research.)

edit: Ok, phew... they're bonded MoCA 2.0, per the Features tab:

MoCA Version

Bonded MoCA 2.0
MoCA 2.0
MoCA 1.1
MoCA 1.0
... and the product page for the orig Actiontec-branded version, the ECB5240M. (link)

... which is why I remain surprised that Verizon hasn't come out with an upgrade for the G1100 (the G2200?!?), given Verizon is ALSO offering a bonded MoCA 2.0 wireless extender.


----------



## fcfc2

krkaufman said:


> Wait, what?!? I thought they were bonded MoCA 2.0. Boo. (Gonna go research.)
> 
> edit: Ok, phew... they're bonded MoCA 2.0, per the Features tab:
> 
> MoCA Version
> 
> Bonded MoCA 2.0
> MoCA 2.0
> MoCA 1.1
> MoCA 1.0
> ... and the product page for the orig Actiontec-branded version, the ECB5240M. (link)
> 
> ... which is why I remain surprised that Verizon hasn't come out with an upgrade for thI am pree G1100 (the G2200).


I thought so too, but I just looked at the specs on the Fios sales page and simply wasn't 100% certain after that...but assuming you are correct, they are an even better value.
Edit: Just checked the "features" on the Verizon page...it is in fact a bonded MoCA 2.0 device.


----------



## krkaufman

krkaufman said:


> *MoCA 2.5 [GigE/<1000 Mbps] ::*
> ...
> FiOS Home Router (G3100)
> FiOS Home Wi-Fi Extender (E3200)


FYI... Not sure when the web pages updated, but it looks like FiOS has replaced the G1100 Quantum Gateway with a new MoCA 2.5 model, the G3100 "FiOS Home Router" and a compatible MoCA 2.5 Wi-Fi extender (E3200).

Looks like the G1100 is no longer listed on their store.


----------



## dslunceford

Resurrecting this old thread as my Gateway router has started to flake out and drop Internet connectivity for the 5ghz network randomly. If I switch channels it will work for a couple of hours and/or days before it drops again. Super frustrating with everyone now at home. 2.4ghz networks (my main and those broadcasting from the old redband Actiontec's) are rock solid.

My quick question is whether or not I screw up any of the MOCA/ethernet drop/wifi repeater functionality if I take the Gateway out of the mix and replace either with Verizon's latest router or another better rated router for wifi?


----------



## jonw747

dslunceford said:


> Resurrecting this old thread as my Gateway router has started to flake out and drop Internet connectivity for the 5ghz network randomly. If I switch channels it will work for a couple of hours and/or days before it drops again. Super frustrating with everyone now at home. 2.4ghz networks (my main and those broadcasting from the old redband Actiontec's) are rock solid.
> 
> My quick question is whether or not I screw up any of the MOCA/ethernet drop/wifi repeater functionality if I take the Gateway out of the mix and replace either with Verizon's latest router or another better rated router for wifi?


I use the Verizon router strictly for MOCA, you can get in to the interface and change the operating mode for everything else. It's especially easy for TiVo as it doesn't need any of the funky forwarding rules that Verizon's DVR's need (or at least used to need).

I use separate equipment for my router, my wifi, and my moca.


----------



## dslunceford

Thanks! So, basically get a new/better-for-wifi router, keep the Gateway in the mix but turn off wi-fi from the Gateway? That keeps MOCA intact, keeps the Redband Actiontec's still acting as hardwire drops/secondary wifi/extenders?

@krkaufman meant to tag you earlier...


----------



## High Technology

Even if you own your Verizon router, I'd call them and explain the issue. They might offer a replacement, since some have reported firmware messing up their routers. Also, did you try a factory reset on it? There is a small, recessed reset button on the back of the router -- I think you have to hold it for 15 seconds and then release for it to reboot (it's been a while). If it is properly reset, the password and Wi-Fi credentials will change back to what is printed on label, and you can then change them back to your own choices.

*Adding a new router / Mesh system*
If that doesn't fix things or you want to use a different Wi-Fi access point, you can leave the Gateway in place, just turn off the Wi-Fi, and then add a new wireless access point plugged into any place you have Ethernet (either the port on the Gateway or any of the Actiontecs). The only downside is that the red Actiontecs are only capable of about 250Mbps over MOCA (since they are 1.1 devices) -- that's fine for my house, but some may want/need faster speeds.

I have a similar set up to you -- Verizon Gateway as the main router, plus 4 additional routers in bridge mode (1 more Gateway and 3 red Actiontecs). What I found was that all of the routers configured as wireless extenders can make more problems than they solve --> basically too much wifi isn't a good thing either due to overloaded channels. So if I were you, I'd consider buying a Wi-Fi mesh system and turn off all of the Wi-Fi on all of the Verizon devices, as a mesh system will actively steer devices from one access point to the other.

*If you retain the Gateway (fixed or replced) -- tune your Wi-Fi -- my faux mesh system*
If you want to retain the Actiontec routers for Wi-Fi (in addition to MoCA), you'll want to figure out which should be broadcasting (and at what power and on what channel) and which should only be MoCA bridges. You may only need two access points at all in your house. For example, I live in a 3 story house and use only two Gateways for Wifi (the 3 Actiontecs are MoCA bridges only) -- total footage on each floor is identical and the total is around 5,000 sq-ft.

- The main router is in the basement, right side of the house, 2.4Ghz power is 100% on channel 3, 5Ghz power is 40% on channel 132 (power levels are buried in some of the advanced wireless settings pages). Self Organizing Networking is turned on, so both bands have the same APN.
- The second Gateway is on main level, towards the left side of the house, 2.4Ghz power is 100% on channel 8, and the 5Ghz power is 100% on channel 157.

With self-organizing network band steering, you may only need the Gateway --> one APN and the router prioritizes 5Ghz and only connects devices at 2.4Ghz if the 5Ghz signal is weak. My house is a little too big for the one router, so by turning the 5Ghz power down in the basement to 40%, the devices that are connected to that router will switch over to the main router when they are in the upper level of the house. I also selected less crowded channels (all of my neighbors are on 1, 6 and 11 -- so 3 and 8 have only a little overlap to them). This is what mesh networks do, but they actively steer devices from one access point to the other, whereas this is a more passive approach. I have to leave the basement 2.4 Ghz on 100% as that provides the guest network (and our 3 teens have many guests over, pre-COVID), and I didn't bother tuning the 2.4Ghz power settings on the main level since only a few devices use it and most of those don't move around (e.g., Ring doorbell).


----------



## jjg247

Got a good deal on two Nest WiFi routers and am thinking of getting rid of the Verizon gateway. I have a Roamio plus, is it as easy as setting that device to act as the MOCA bridge? I have it currently hooked up to both Ethernet and coax. Everything I’ve read says the Tivo needs to be connected directly to the router, but my setup has a switch or two along the way. Does anyone think that will be a problem?


----------

